# Monterey bootcamp problème clavier



## niz91 (9 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé windows 10 via bootcamp sur un MacBook pro touchbar de 2017.

le problème, la touche "@", la touche "!" me donne "_" etc, j'ai même des fois l'écriture de droite à gauche.

une solution svp ?


----------



## edenpulse (9 Novembre 2021)

As-tu installé les drivers bootcamp fournis?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2021)

niz91 a dit:


> j'ai installé windows 10 via bootcamp sur un MacBook pro touchbar de 2017.
> 
> le problème, la touche "@", la touche "!" me donne "_" etc, j'ai même des fois l'écriture de droite à gauche.
> 
> une solution svp ?


Je t'invite à lire cette réponse        #2     qui est la solution à ton problème et très récurrente.


----------

